# Uh oh, I angered the GrubHub gods.....



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

My GrubHub days may be numbered. I got this in my e-mail today.


GrubHub said:


> Hi Launchpad,
> 
> We have removed your GrubHub blocks because the manner in which you utilize our platform indicates to us that you are unwilling or unavailable to partner with GrubHub. For the time being, all of your scheduled blocks for the week have been removed and you will not have access to schedule new blocks.
> 
> ...


It looks like I just got called to the principal's office.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Hopefully a couple of spanks and 30 minutes in the naughty corner would suffice as your punishment.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Hopefully a couple of spanks and 30 minutes in the naughty corner would suffice as your punishment.


I have to write, "I will accept every ping." on the chalkboard 100 times.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

What was your accepting rate?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> What was your accepting rate?


Yeah, I'm guessing that is probably the issue. My acceptance rate has gone down a lot since they quintupled the size of my delivery territory. So many orders are just not worth the drive to the pickup location.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

So independent contractor gets punished for making finance sensible decision.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I don’t sign up for blocks cause they try sending you too far away. Just toggle on and take the ones I want


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I don't sign up for blocks...


I don't either. That is one of the many things that is funny about this situation. They're trying to punish me by taking away my scheduled blocks when I didn't have any blocks scheduled to begin with. The owner of the company that I used to work for used to have a metaphor for a situation like this, but I can't repeat it on this forum due to the profanity policy. It involved female prostitutes and things that they are not afraid of.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I was blocked for supposedly taking advantage of guaranteed pay. They really think I was trying to scam them for a shitty $12/hr. GH sucks so bad lately I never even bothered fighting it.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing that is probably the issue. My acceptance rate has gone down a lot since they quintupled the size of my delivery territory. So many orders are just not worth the drive to the pickup location.
> 
> View attachment 333146


24% acceptance on GH is high for me I'm usually in the teens


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ha ha. I just got this text message from GrubHub:


GrubHub said:


> Grubhub here. We have an open block in your market, now! Log on to add a block for incoming orders.


...and this e-mail earlier today:


GrubHub said:


> Get ready to accept more KFC orders! Starting today through July 7th, we're offering Grubhub diners free delivery on all KFC orders nationwide, so we expect more orders than usual and potentially greater earnings for you!
> 
> Pick up any available blocks in your area, so you can get in on the extra deliveries!


Left hand has no clue what the right hand is doing.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

KFC around me don't even get the orders on their computers after the driver arrives. KFC is a waste of time.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> KFC around me don't even get the orders on their computers after the driver arrive. KFC is a waste of time.


You're doing a public service by not delivering KFC, it 2 steps below McDonalds in contributing to heart attacks.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Hopefully a couple of spanks and 30 minutes in the naughty corner would suffice as your punishment.


oh dear lord, i deserve much more than a couple



Launchpad McQuack said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing that is probably the issue. My acceptance rate has gone down a lot since they quintupled the size of my delivery territory. So many orders are just not worth the drive to the pickup location.
> 
> View attachment 333146


so in frustration you throw your phone to the ground and stomp on it?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I normally wouldn't do KFC orders either but the other night I did when the tip was big. Skip took the ability to see the tip away but I assume it was around a $4 delivery charge but the driver total was $14 so I'm assuming $10 tip.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

KFC is fast for me. It's not like they need to cook the chicken, make mash potatoes, etc. They just need to box the shit up and bag it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The next startup that offers a win/win/win/win for all four parties involved...will win.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I don't sign up for blocks cause they try sending you too far away. Just toggle on and take the ones I want


Based on what I'm hearing Grubhub is making it harder and harder for partners to make money.



uberboy1212 said:


> I was blocked for supposedly taking advantage of guaranteed pay. They really think I was trying to scam them for a shitty $12/hr. GH sucks so bad lately I never even bothered fighting it.


Which delivery company doesn't suck these days?

Not only has every one of them cut driver pay, they're also exerting more and more employee-like control over their drivers.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Based on what I'm hearing Grubhub is making it harder and harder for partners to make money.
> 
> 
> Which delivery company doesn't suck these days?
> ...


I agree they all suck in their own way but GH is the only one that actually punishes you for having a low acceptance rate. At first it was just not allowing early access for scheduling but now they are actually banning drivers with low acceptance rate from scheduling altogether which is ridiculous


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I agree they all suck in their own way but GH is the only one that actually punishes you for having a low acceptance rate. At first it was just not allowing early access for scheduling but now they are actually banning drivers with low acceptance rate from scheduling altogether which is ridiculous


I got fired from Doordash for having a 17% acceptance rate, despite the fact their contract says drivers will never be deactivated for low acceptance rates.

They sent me an email saying that I was being deactivated for unassigning too many orders, which was a big fat lie.

My completion rate was 97%, my customer rating was 83%, and my on-time percentage was 82%.

I called support and they said I unassigned 8 orders the last night that I worked. The truth is I DECLINED 8 orders that night and unassigned ZERO orders.

I sent screenshots, emails, phone calls, etc, and got nowhere.

It's obvious DD was pissed about my acceptance rate and decided to falsely accuse me of cancelling orders.

They're an asswipe company.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Based on what I'm hearing Grubhub is making it harder and harder for partners to make money.
> 
> 
> Which delivery company doesn't suck these days?
> ...


I'm kind of baffled how high turnover seems to be a feature of the gig economy. Most industries value their skilled employees. At least until their benefit package makes hiring a cheaper inexperienced more attractive.

I wonder if they think as long as no one sticks around long enough to organize, it's a plus. It's not like any caveman can't do it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> I'm kind of baffled how high turnover seems to be a feature of the gig economy. Most industries value their skilled employees. At least until their benefit package makes hiring a cheaper inexperienced more attractive.
> 
> I wonder if they think as long as no one sticks around long enough to organize, it's a plus. It's not like any caveman can't do it.


Most of the gig companies are run by people without ethics who use and dispose of their workers as if they were toilet paper.

A perpetually high rate of Third World immigration supplies these unethical scummy companies with a virtually limitless supply of replacement drivers.


dlearl476 said:


> It's not like any caveman can't do it.


Any caveman might be able to do it, but do it well? No.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I got fired from Doordash for having a 17% acceptance rate, despite the fact their contract says drivers will never be deactivated for low acceptance rates.
> 
> They sent me an email saying that I was being deactivated for unassigning too many orders, which was a big fat lie.
> 
> ...


Damn never heard of that happening before. Nothing really surprises me any more with these companies. I've personally had the least amount of issues with DD.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn never heard of that happening before. Nothing really surprises me any more with these companies. I've personally had the least amount of issues with DD.


What's the lowest acceptance rate you've ever had?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> What's the lowest acceptance rate you've ever had?


Lowest probably @75%. These days I dash in newer regions and I stay at 85%+ rarely get BS orders any more. No more Walmart/grocery orders and rarely get long distance pickups

The only issue Ive had with DD lately is scheduling ever since they changed it. They limit the amount of blocks I can pick up even if Im there once the schedule is released


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> You're doing a public service by not delivering KFC, it 2 steps below McDonalds in contributing to heart attacks.


Have you seen the chickens? 
https://metro.co.uk/2015/03/18/insi...tched-lives-in-oppressive-conditions-5108608/ Animal abuse, really.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

So I got this e-mail today. I have no clue what they're talking about. I've been banned from blocks for almost a month now.



GrubHub said:


> Hi Launchpad McQuack,
> 
> Thank you for participating in the Block Carry-over Program. At this time, we are no longer offering this program in your market. All drivers will now have their usual access to schedule blocks based on their program level. You can find out more information regarding the Driver Recognition Program with the below link
> 
> ...


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing that is probably the issue. My acceptance rate has gone down a lot since they quintupled the size of my delivery territory. So many orders are just not worth the drive to the pickup location.
> 
> View attachment 333146


Damn you are making $100 bucks off the block? Whats your market?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

MykUberBoy said:


> Damn you are making $100 bucks off the block? Whats your market?


New Jersey. Monmouth and Ocean Counties.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Make up some bs, say your state labor laws prohibit outsourcing party from penalizing independent contractors in the event the ic is unwilling or unavailable for a particular service. Sounds good, no ? Then say I’m reporting you to the fake labor department in my fantasy rule world.


----------

